# All White Affair (aka one should never wear all white to MAC)



## MisStarrlight (May 31, 2007)

As much as I hated this theme day, I have to say that it was a fun day.  For some reason our customers were super confused all day cause we weren't in black.












Eeeek...the flash blew out all of my bronzer & makes me look like I can't match my foundation on this one.





And I was actually able to save the shirt (only one stain on the lower left side), but the pants became pajama material when they somehow got covered in Girl About Town lipstick & some random foundations


----------



## lara (May 31, 2007)

God, what a nightmare! I always finish the day with foundation and lipstick all over my blacks; I couldn't even pretend to comprehend how badly I'd go in head-to-toe white!

I love your brows, by the way!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jun 1, 2007)

How did you get that OK'd with your MRO?


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 1, 2007)

Each one of you chicas is gorgeous!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 1, 2007)

You're so pretty!  It must be a horror to wear all white at a makeup counter.  Yikes!

Is it just me, or can anyone else see this, but that girl in the second picture standing in the center with the short hair ... um can you almost see through her dress?  I don't know if it's shadow or what appears to be her tattoo through the material.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2007)

That must have been a nice change.  I would have been confused as well if I walked up to the MAC counter and saw all white!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Is it just me, or can anyone else see this, but that girl in the second picture standing in the center with the short hair ... um can you almost see through her dress?  I don't know if it's shadow or what appears to be her tattoo through the material._

 
I was thinking the same thing!  LOL!  I was like, "is her dress sheer?"


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 1, 2007)

You all look beautiful


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh how fun! I can imagine the nightmare of it all but you look fabulous and I am sure it was quite a refreshing change. Every one looks so hot!!!


----------



## amoona (Jun 1, 2007)

Aww it looks soooo cute. We're doing all white with gold accessories for our Moonbathe event. It's super cute but I can only imagine how dirty we'll all get - especially my clumsy ass.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you guys!

My PS & RM did some begging.  It took about a month, but our MRO eventually gave her approval.


And yes, her dress was a bit see through...not as bad in person, but the flash definitely picked it up.


----------



## Ciara (Jun 5, 2007)

ohhh .. lovely pic.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 16, 2007)

aww u all look so beautiful and glam!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_God, what a nightmare! I always finish the day with foundation and lipstick all over my blacks...._

 
I ALWAYS wound up with lipstick on my boobs from leaning over the lipstick bay!  My dry cleaner must have wondered what in the hell I did for a living!


----------

